# clouser colors for pensacola/ft pickens



## what's for lunch?

i've got an assortment of colors to choose from but is there a sure fire color combo? i had several olive/white and black/white that i've lost so i'm replicating that pattern but i'm looking for other suggestions.


----------



## fishboy

Im a big fan of chartruese and white, and pink and white. Both do the job on everything from trout to bonito.


----------



## what's for lunch?

any luck with orange?


----------



## fishboy

thats a great redfish color in the grass, if the fish near the pass are feeding on the rain minnows (the little red/brown ones) an orange clouser about 2" long would work wonders. Really anything with a white belly stripped back at a quick pace will get eaten when the fish are schooling.


----------



## what's for lunch?

Thanks. I hope to get out there this weekend;.


----------



## JonnyT

fishboy said:


> Im a big fan of chartruese and white, and pink and white. Both do the job on everything from trout to bonito.


+1 from me


----------



## JonnyT

The biggest trout I landed was a 6.7# on a black/orange clouser at sunset in rough conditions and from shore in early February.


----------



## timeflies

If I could only have one color in a clouser it would be the chart/white. But, really I cant think of a combo that does not work. Everything above is good, but so it the all white, all black, red over white, tan over white and my favorite right now: all yellow w/ gold eyes, gold firefly and red thread. 
There is one point about clousers that I believe goes way unnoticed though. Bucktail. Not supreme hair, not ultra hair, not frosty fish super slick go-to synthetic recycled emu sack feathers......bucktail. It makes a difference. I know it doesnt last long once the toothy buggers get it. But that natural taper is where its at.


----------



## what's for lunch?

mine are all synthetic but i've got some bucktail coming in the mail.


----------



## JonnyT

timeflies said:


> If I could only have one color in a clouser it would be the chart/white. But, really I cant think of a combo that does not work. Everything above is good, but so it the all white, all black, red over white, tan over white and my favorite right now: all yellow w/ gold eyes, gold firefly and red thread.
> There is one point about clousers that I believe goes way unnoticed though. Bucktail. Not supreme hair, not ultra hair, not frosty fish super slick go-to synthetic recycled emu sack feathers......bucktail. It makes a difference. I know it doesnt last long once the toothy buggers get it. But that natural taper is where its at.


I totally agree about the bucktail. The way is pulsates when stripped and emulates baitfish and shrimp is unmatched when compared to other materials. Zonker strip is awesome too. I've started experimenting with Zonker clousers and they move great, too. The only thing you have to add at the hook butt end is a 30-40# loop so the rabbit strip doesn't wrap around the hook.


----------



## Patriot

Agree with all above. Pink/white and chart/white pretty popular. 

I also use white base with chart, crystal flash, olive and black tappered stack up. 5mm eyes. 

I am going to start tieing a lot more during the winter and will post them up.


----------



## Charlie2

*Colors for Flies*

All the posers reveal one thing: that many colors work.

I just tie in contrasting colors, but have done solid color combos with excellent results. I have even tied dark pink over hot pink.

I find that weight(lead eyes) are important. For example, I was using 1/30 oz eyes but not satisfied. I then went to 1/24 oz which were a little better. I have tied some this year with 1/16 oz which should work. You want to get the fly on or near the bottom. If I have to go heavier, I will change over to jigs.

Remember that the Clouser was originally tied to emulate a minnow for Smallmouth Bass. Most saltwater fish, including Pompano will hit them. These are the true clousers with long(er) tails and wing. They're better tied 'sparse' to emulate the body.

I tie a 'clouser' which is tied on a shorter hook with the same heavy eyes, short and sparse to emulate the little critters that live on the bottom

I tie one with a olive/orange cactus chenille body, gray deerhair wing, tied down a la 'spud' style.It works really well for Pompano, but other fish will hit it.

Sorry for the long post. C2


----------



## Fuzz

Ahh the clouser - the fly that no fish can resist!


----------



## a

Ah the clouser, the fly thats really a jig...to purists. Not to mention a pain in the butt to cast. Clunk, clunk. A cliche' no doubt, but they do catch fish.

Ive had better luck on white sand beaches with lighter colors.


----------



## Charlie2

*Clousers*



a said:


> Ah the clouser, the fly thats really a jig...to purists. Not to mention a pain in the butt to cast. Clunk, clunk. A cliche' no doubt, but they do catch fish.
> 
> Ive had better luck on white sand beaches with lighter colors.


Casting a Clouser gives a new meaning to the phrase 'Chuck n Duck! 

I have tied Clousers larger (and heavier), than a jig for some applications. JMHO C2


----------



## what's for lunch?

i had a lot of luck with the olive/white and black/white clouser on saturday. not so much with chartreuse/orange.


----------



## Charlie2

what's for lunch? said:


> i had a lot of luck with the olive/white and black/white clouser on saturday. not so much with chartreuse/orange.


I have really been impressed with the success by using olive over white. I only started using it the past year. I also like gray over white.

Like I posted before; a contrast between the two colors is better. Chartreuse over white or hot pink over white. Change the colors depending on water clarity.

The pomps are here! Go get 'em. Whiting will also hit a fly/jig! C2


----------



## GWally

*Blue/White?*

I am gathering up the last of my materials to start playing with my new "toys" and make some of these beauties. I've done a bunch of "googling" to pick color combinations.
I have seen some flo blue/white combos, anyone have any luck with them? Initially, I'd like to get some patterns (have some 1/0, 2/0, 4/0 hooks to use) to use when I run into (?) fish offshore. First ones that come to mind are schooling dolphin which from past experience will eat most anything they can sink their teeth into.
BTW. I ran across The Crazy Angler. Bucktail prices are as low as I've seen. Anyone ever get any from him/them?


----------



## Patriot

Colors really depend on the water clarity. 

Clear water...more colors and flash
Dirty water....more noise and wiggle.

Here are some clouser hybrids. No barbell/bead chain eyes.


----------



## GWally

Thanks
I should have a good assortment to pick from.


----------



## Bullshark

I have been tying a Nuclear Chicken mock and its been the bomb.


----------



## DAWGONIT

Patriot said:


> Colors really depend on the water clarity.
> 
> Clear water...more colors and flash
> Dirty water....more noise and wiggle.
> 
> Here are some clouser hybrids. No barbell/bead chain eyes.


Agree.


----------



## timeflies

3 pages......


----------



## Patriot

and counting......

These two work pretty good around here.


----------

